# Increasing A Piranhas' Appetite?



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

So I'm left with four red belly piranhas now - they're ranging from 8-9" and I was battling a fungi/disease/parasite issue in my 135G.

One of my piranhas (the one that wasn't affected with the disease) hasn't been eating lately, and it's belly is getting skinner day by day. This was one of the symptoms that my other red belly piranha had before it had cloudy eye, and eventually died.

How would I beef that specific piranha back up to it's original state? Is there anything I can do like raising the temperature that would increase it's appetite? Or do I just have to pray and hope he eats


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

i'm also very curious


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

raise temp, add a powerhead if you don't have one. My rhom loves silversides and shrimp. Gonna try talapia soon.


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

well you said it mate, if its not eating, neither did the other before it died so it sounds like its going down the same path. Treat them with either Pima / Melafix or do some salting, raising the temperature at this stage will just cause more problems, and it most certainly will not, make him feed. Good luck.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

koiboy said:


> well you said it mate, if its not eating, neither did the other before it died so it sounds like its going down the same path. Treat them with either Pima / Melafix or do some salting, raising the temperature at this stage will just cause more problems, and it most certainly will not, make him feed. Good luck.


Why is it such a Big deal if Your Fish isnt eating ? I mean if your two year old daughter wasn't eating, than that would be a problem.
Your Fish Doesnt Need 3 Meals a Day , Let alone 1 day , or even 3 Times a Week , Heck I could Keep going.. Sometimes I only Feed them Once a week. Or there has been times were I have left for a week.

Your Piranaha CAN LAST MONTHS WITHOUT FOOD. James It seems to me like the problems never end for you man , It sucks.
Werent You trying to get Rid of them anyways ?

Dont feed Your Fish , Leave it alone for a day , put a Blanket over the Fish tank. Next Day Drop Some Food in. Maybe hes stressed out.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> well you said it mate, if its not eating, neither did the other before it died so it sounds like its going down the same path. Treat them with either Pima / Melafix or do some salting, raising the temperature at this stage will just cause more problems, and it most certainly will not, make him feed. Good luck.


Why is it such a Big deal if Your Fish isnt eating ? I mean if your two year old daughter wasn't eating, than that would be a problem.
Your Fish Doesnt Need 3 Meals a Day , Let alone 1 day , or even 3 Times a Week , Heck I could Keep going.. Sometimes I only Feed them Once a week. Or there has been times were I have left for a week.

Your Piranaha CAN LAST MONTHS WITHOUT FOOD. James It seems to me like the problems never end for you man , It sucks.
Werent You trying to get Rid of them anyways ?

Dont feed Your Fish , Leave it alone for a day , put a Blanket over the Fish tank. Next Day Drop Some Food in. Maybe hes stressed out.
[/quote]

I agree that a healthy p will be able to go along time with no food. Raising the temp could get him to eat, however it would seem that the others may pick off the weakest link which is him. If you can separate him and raise the temp. Soak food in garlic guard too.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Jon87 said:


> well you said it mate, if its not eating, neither did the other before it died so it sounds like its going down the same path. Treat them with either Pima / Melafix or do some salting, raising the temperature at this stage will just cause more problems, and it most certainly will not, make him feed. Good luck.


Why is it such a Big deal if Your Fish isnt eating ? I mean if your two year old daughter wasn't eating, than that would be a problem.
Your Fish Doesnt Need 3 Meals a Day , Let alone 1 day , or even 3 Times a Week , Heck I could Keep going.. Sometimes I only Feed them Once a week. Or there has been times were I have left for a week.

Your Piranaha CAN LAST MONTHS WITHOUT FOOD. James It seems to me like the problems never end for you man , It sucks.
Werent You trying to get Rid of them anyways ?

Dont feed Your Fish , Leave it alone for a day , put a Blanket over the Fish tank. Next Day Drop Some Food in. Maybe hes stressed out.
[/quote]

If it was that easy it would've been done. I feed them every 2-3 days and I'm being cautious because he isn't eating as much as the other piranhas. And it is a big deal if the fish isn't eating because it'll get picked off by the other pygos - if it was a Serra, I wouldn't mind if it was eating.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

1rhom said:


> raise temp, add a powerhead if you don't have one. My rhom loves silversides and shrimp. Gonna try talapia soon.


i would agree with the powerhead, never thought of it til now, my serra wasen't eating much and after i added the powerhead (boxingday sale)







and he's eating three times more than usual


----------



## koiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

lol.. you said you have problems with your fish!!. So dont feed em and treat em!! and it is that easy mate!!


----------

